# The Biggest Reason To Keep Ur Eyes On The Road...



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

The driver of this vehicle did not survive....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 15, 2005)

Damn!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Woah, nasty


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

...ow...


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

This guy did not survive either.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Something like that happened to a 17 year old on my street last summer. He was turning left into a parking lot at a blind corner, when a bus clipped him. The car burst into flames in no time, and even though onlookers tried to save him, the heat was just too intense. He was a good kid.

The bus was speeding, which didn't help. The driver lost her job, and charges are still pending.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

It always seems like the good ones die. In most cases of drunken accidents the drunk driver survives and the mother and children die.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It always seems like the good ones die. In most cases of drunken accidents the drunk driver survives and the mother and children die.



Yep... And in Québec it sucks so much that we thanks drunk drivers... even if it is NOT the first time he got caught, and even if he was NOT allowed to drive his car because of that.

"You drove your car drunk and killed a whole family ? You'll go to jail for two years."

"But Mr. the Judge, my two legs were broken in the accident..."

"Well, you'll still go to jail but the SAAQ will compensate you for your injuries."

And you know what ? After passing 1/3 of his time "inside", he'll be freed because of his good behaviour and he'll be back on the road !

Please, get me out of here...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Just move to Ontario and get it over with, will ya?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I think it shoudl be counted as murder.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

NS, I will... as soon as I get my "full" driver's licence (I'm still on the probationary one). Then I'll try to find a job as a Correctionnal Officer. Ironic, eh ?

And I'm not kidding...  

DerAlder, I agree with you. It should be counted as a murder... Or in the case I listed, four murders.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I know too many people who lost children or wifes or husbands to drunk drivers.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

My grandfather was killed by a drunk driver. I have no sympathy whatsoever for anyone who drives drunk and gets caught.


----------



## Medvedya (May 16, 2005)

Whats the limit in the States? Here it is 80 milligrammes of alcohol in 100 millilitres of blood. In practical terms then roughly one pint of beer.

However, it can depend on many factors such as the amount and type of alcoholic drink, your weight, sex, age, food intake and metabolism. 

Probably better to stay on the wagon altogether.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Depends on the state, I think. In California, it is .08. It was .10 at one time, but they lowered it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Over here in the land of Beer believe it or not but for the average person, one beer and you are over the limit.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

It's .08 here in Mississippi as well........


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

There was this person here who fell asleep at the wheel and crashed on to a railway line. A train hit his Range Rover and de-railed killing 10 people. 

He was convicted to 5 years in prison but only served 2 and a half. He's never even apologised to the families for what he's done!


----------



## Medvedya (May 22, 2005)

And the reason he was so tired was because he'd spent all night on a message board!


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Yes but I'm at work, so I'm allowed to come on here. What's your excuse?


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Me too D.That crash was bad luck as normally a train smashes cars or vans to pulp and knocks them off the line.Im back at work after my vacation so I never have a drink if im going on duty the next day as company policy is 40mg's it's a real dry ship on the railway, except for weekends that is, the other thing is drugs one to look out for is the little black seeds they sometimes put on the top of bread rolls it can show up as positive if you are drug screened after consuming one.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

What do you do? I look after a Potato Factory.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Yes, those little black seeds are poppy seeds, so it could show a small spike in the opiates. They are in the same family as the opium poppies, but don't have the hallucinogenic effect. I personally don't like them because they get stuck between my teeth.


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What do you do? I look after a Potato Factory.


Im a Signalling Technician Team Leader D.
I have such gappy teeth Evan nothing gets caught , I could eat a pumpkin whole whilst grinning (I've got a big mouth too).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

For us we go by the rule: "24 Hours from the Bottle to the Throttle"


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2006)

No drinking and driving for me, I gave that up a long time ago...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Just wandered into this thread, huh Clave???? Been over a year pal since the last post....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Clave said:


> No drinking and driving for me, I gave that up a long time ago...



Once I had a couple of Bacardis before drving my Mini around the driveway. Does that constitute?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

No...

This is drunk driving at its finest.......


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I have done it, but not drunk, the cops pulled up next to us while the music played load as hell and asked us if something was wrong, I did not hear the first time and then said no, just lighting some cigarettes for me and my friend and they then said OK, and drove away, but I do not drink much before I drive and I hate it if someone drives drunk. 

If I know I am going to drink very much I stop for the night or leave the car at home.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Ouch...At least the guy's scooter wasnt too damaged


----------

